# Drop-In Plans?



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

are you thinking about a portable one for hitting handrails and street stuff?
something as simple as a ladder and a long board would work for that.

I made a permanent drop in at my house out of an old swing set


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

banshee bungee


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking to build something semi permanent. I just need it to last the season in a spot in my back yard. My hill doesnt have much grade so I was thinking of something 8-10ft tall with enough room for 2 people to strap in on. Ideally it would be nice to be able to take it down for the season in sections small enough to store in my garage for the summer


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

made this drawing today. I'm gonna make a dry park in my backyard in the up and coming weeks.


----------



## aglenn87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya I would just go with a Banshee Bungee (Banshee Bungee - Changing the way we ride). Drop in ramps are sketchy, heavy and hard to take with you if you are doing urban jibbing also hard to hide from the cops. A 10ft banshee package will probably be the same price as lumber for the ramp and your saving trees!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just bought a set of these. Hopefully they'll be a good investment.

YouTube - Elevators LLC - Your Easy Way Up


----------



## dancorc (Oct 16, 2010)

I just built this: How To: Build A Drop In Ramp

I made some adjustments though. I made the top 3 feet by 3 feet. I also added a 2x3 cross brace to one of the sides. I recommend using regular nuts rather than wing nuts because you can get it tighter with a wrench than your hand. But then again mine is meant to be fairly permanent. Also, I raised the 2x4 that holds the ramp in place. The way they have it on the website has a pretty significant gap between the ramp and the top part, and I didn't really want that. So I lengthened the ramp to eight feet and raised it. It, combined with a small slope in my yard, should give me sufficient speed for the season. Good luck bro

By the way, I saw that you ordered those elevator things. They look pretty interesting. This post was more other people who stumble upon this thread looking for the same info


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that's a pretty good little set up...I'm not really sure what the dimensions will be yet for mine but I really have no hill, just a slight sloping hard, so it will probably need to be at least 8-10ft high with a decent down ramp. There really isn't much info out there so I'm going to post some pics of the build and set up and prob some video of the riding.


----------



## dancorc (Oct 16, 2010)

I look forward to seeing that. If you don't mind sharing, how much did the elevators run you? After buying all the 2x4s, hardware, and pressure treated plywood, my ramp came to about $120. Although if you made the top smaller and didn't use pressure treated plywood I'm sure you could save a lot of money.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you remember my ramp http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31444-backyard-set-up.html it has since been made about 2 1/2 feet taller with about 4ft foot longer ramp. Total height is about 6ft. The handles proved to be a very important part. With out them it is very hard to get off the flat and onto the ramp with out turning sideways. It is also important to have a good transition from the ramp to the flat.

The deck and ramp are easy to build. Just use two boards as the side rails. Then make ribs running side to side about every foot. 2x6's is what we use for this. Then you just skin it with 1/2" plywood. Our ramp is about 30" wide and the deck is 30" by 4ft.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The problem with not using pressure treated for something thats gonna be outside in the snow/rain all the time is that it will rot rot rot. If your gonna make a semi-stationary ramp with plywood and 2x4's, use pressure, then you don't ever have to worry.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

Scaffolding always works well! We had a ton of snow in this picture, and since then we have made ramps that attach to the scaffolding. It is also pretty easy to take down and put back up! Like others have said, the banshee bungee has solved a lot of this. With the drop in ramp you don't need anyone else to ride though! Here is a crappy pic of the scaffolding. It is 10ft tall also. We went 15ft, and it was to high for the backyard. I think everyone in the neighbor hood could see it. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathantollefson/5101417778/


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm trying to work something out for my back yard as well. My problem is I have a small space and no hill at all. I don't need anything too serious though because I'm just looking for enough speed to hit a small box. I'm thinking 3-4 ft high.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

dancorc said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how much did the elevators run you?


$79..$99 shipped. I was looking to build something I could take down and rebuild each year so I think it'll be worth the money in the long run.



Jon T said:


> Scaffolding always works well! We had a ton of snow in this picture, and since then we have made ramps that attach to the scaffolding. It is also pretty easy to take down and put back up! Like others have said, the banshee bungee has solved a lot of this. With the drop in ramp you don't need anyone else to ride though! Here is a crappy pic of the scaffolding. It is 10ft tall also. We went 15ft, and it was to high for the backyard. I think everyone in the neighbor hood could see it.
> Scaffolding Snowboard Drop in Ramp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


My first choice was scaffolding but its way too expensive...even at my local pawn shop it was close to $1000 for a 10ft section. But 10ft will probably be the height I'm going to start with, and a 16ft down ramp.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

You should be able to find scaffolding cheaper than that. Keep your eye out on craigs list. You can buy the stuff new for $1000, that is crazy! Wood is always good though!


----------



## dancorc (Oct 16, 2010)

You should be able to find scaffolding for much cheaper than that. Check your local scrap metal place. A friend of mine got scaffolding that is six feet tall for twenty dollars. It was missing some hardware but the hardware could all be found at lowes for a few bucks.

Also rails can be found at scrap metal places. I have a fourteen foot rail from there and another friend has an eight foot rail. Just look around. You shouldn't have to spend too much.


----------

